# Throwing My Hat In



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Peeked in the window here and saw some familiar faces. I thought I'd throw my hat in and see if it got thrown back out! I'm really not a bad sort in spite of what you might hear from my old friends on the Vintage Timex board. I am a collector of to many watches and have a few (OK more than a few) hummers and electrics. Don't see many of us Yanks here but as Mel knows I have a fair share of Scottish blood in me (as well as a few drams of scotch).

I hope I am welcome to stop by now and then and hopefully contribute something of a little value.

Oh yeah, I am known as Bill D on Knut's board


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hello mate.....welcome to the forum


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your very welcome to RLT Forums Bill,

good to have you aboard


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to







Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome Bill


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to RLT Bill


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome Bill









watchnutz? that could describe any of us


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome to RLT Bill


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome all.

I suppose watchnutz does apply to all here but I fear I got carried away. I am searching for a 12 step program for my addiction!










See what I mean?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Thanks for the welcome all.
> 
> I suppose watchnutz does apply to all here but I fear I got carried away. I am searching for a 12 step program for my addiction!
> 
> ...










**** me


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

And I thought I had a problem.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

but do you own a seiko monster????


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> but do you own a seiko monster????


























Welcome to the forum Bill.

With an addiction like that I think you've come to the right place - it certainly makes me feel better


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Cripes









I hope that desk is reinforced









Welcome to the asylum


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Bill


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to









Enjoy your stay. I hope you'll find us a helpful and friendly bunch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> but do you own a seiko monster????


They are only for those who like the smell of fish
















For anyone who doesn`t understand this, check mrteatime`s signature


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to this forum Bill, your expertise and knowledge will undoubtedly be of great value here!

For the rest of youse! Bill is a gentleman of the first order, and has a wonderful collection of Timex and other pieces, plus an extensive knowledge of many Americum timepieces and "colonial" watch makers histories - Elgin, Hamilton, Waterbury et al the Timex US Time variations. OH YES!









He's too modest to tell you all this, that's why I'm telling you ( and probably embarassing him a bit ), so lets keep him on board.









Don't be a stranger Bill, that'll be two ways for me to contact you for advice VBG


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Thanks for the welcome all.
> 
> I suppose watchnutz does apply to all here but I fear I got carried away. I am searching for a 12 step program for my addiction!
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome Bill.

You've no idea how useful that photo will be when the missus questions "not another" watch purchase 







.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the welcome all.
> ...


Glad to be of help!







I posted that photo as a public service. I am a retired widower living alone so I don't have to hear it. My offsprings just shake their heads.

Bill


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Bill, nice collection that you have there!

Mark


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey there, Bill. Welcome aboard....now, let's see the hat.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Bill! Told you this was a great place







Good to see you here as well!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's some collection Bill !!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Great to see you here Bill









aka rltbod on the timex forum


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome Bill, really looking forward to seeing more of your collection.

Andy


----------

